

White People Do Good Things for One Another, and That’s Bad for Hiring - pshin45
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/01/white-people-do-good-things-for-one-another-and-thats-bad-for-hiring/

======
thekevan
Really? This article talks about the author's study on what white people are
doing wrong, but neglects to say if she has any data from any other ethnicity.

Also, what she says people are doing wrong is exactly what job coaches
encourage job searchers to do when they advocate networking and finding the
"hidden job" market.

